# Μην την πάθετε κι εσείς - Media Feed / Plimus scam



## Alexandra (Apr 4, 2011)

Επειδή εγώ την έπαθα, και τώρα κλαίω 65 ευρώ, θέλω να σας πω τι συνέβη, για να μην την πάθετε κι εσείς:

Έψαχνα στα διάφορα κατεβαστήρια ένα βιβλίο και δεν το έβρισκα πουθενά. Ψάχνοντας έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα σάιτ που ισχυριζόταν ότι έχει τη δυνατότητα να ψάχνει χιλιάδες ιστοσελίδες και να σου βρίσκει αυτό που ψάχνεις, και (εδώ είναι το δόλωμα) ότι έχει ήδη βρει αυτό που ψάχνεις. Μόνο που πρέπει να πληρώσεις μια συνδρομή περίπου 5,5 ευρώ για μια βδομάδα. Συνηθισμένη από το rapidshare και όλα τα σχετικά, όπου είμαι περιστασιακή συνδρομήτρια, έδωσα τον αριθμό της εικονικής κάρτας μου της Τράπεζας Πειραιώς. Χρεώθηκαν τα 5,5 ευρώ, αλλά μετά διαπίστωσα ότι δεν υπήρχαν τα λινκ. Τέλος πάντων, σκέφτηκα ότι έχασα 5,5 ευρώ και το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου. Μακριά νυχτωμένη ήμουν, όμως! Μια βδομάδα μετά, και αφού δεν είχα μπει, λέει, να ακυρώσω τη συνδρομή μου, όπως έλεγαν τα ψιλά γράμματα που δεν διάβασα, αυτομάτως η συνδρομή αναβαθμίστηκε σε ισόβια, με κόστος 65 ευρώ. 

Και στη συνέχεια, ανακάλυψα ότι υπάρχουν και καταγγελίες στο Ίντερνετ για απάτη της συγκεκριμένης ιστοσελίδας Media Feed, με συνεργό μια εταιρεία ηλεκτρονικών πληρωμών (κάτι σαν Paypal) με το όνομα Plimus. Έστειλα email για να μου επιστρέψουν τα λεφτά μου, χωρίς καμιά απάντηση, εννοείται. Απευθύνθηκα στην Πειραιώς και ζήτησα την ακύρωση της χρέωσης, δεν ξέρω αν θα ακυρωθεί.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα σε δύο δόσεις:

1) Ακόμα και στην εικονική σου κάρτα, μην έχεις ποτέ χρήματα. Κάθε φορά που τη χρειάζεσαι, τότε να τη φορτίζεις. Εγώ είχα περίπου 100 ευρώ, για να μη χρειάζεται να τη φορτίζω κάθε τρεις και λίγο, επειδή κοστίζει κιόλας. Έτσι μού άρπαξαν τα 65. Βοηθάει επίσης να έχεις πολύ χαμηλό όριο ημερήσιων συναλλαγών, το χαμηλότερο είναι 50 ευρώ, εγώ είχα βάλει ψηλότερο.

2) Πριν δώσεις τον αριθμό της εικονικής πιστωτικής σου κάρτας (δεν συζητάμε καν για πραγματική), ρίξε κι ένα search με το όνομα της ιστοσελίδας μαζί με τη λέξη scam ή fraud. Αν το είχα κάνει αυτό, θα είχα γλιτώσει τα 65 ευρουλάκια μου.


----------

